# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  nuevo en numismagia

## magicemi

hola a todos. pues nada, solo comentaros que despues de probar y leer algunos libros de cartomagia (la serie light y el maravilloso "canuto") ahora he empezado hace unos dias con esto de la numismagia, por eso de ir probando varias ramas de la magia a ver cual es la que mas me gusta.

me he comprado el libro de juan tamariz "monedas monedas...y monedas" y he de decir que me parece que para comenzar desde cero en la numismagia....no es bueno dicho libro. ojo, no digo que sea malo. sino que pienso que para empezar desde cero es mas recomendable el "bobo" (que sera mi siguiente adquisicion).

he de deciros compañeros, que aunque aun no se hacer grandes cosas con las monedas, creo que al final me decantare por la numismagia en vez de por la cartomagia. no se, pero dentro de lo poco que he visto y he practicado con las monedas, estas me han enganchado mas que las cartas (y eso que las cartas me habian enganchado mucho jeje), y cuando me compre el bobo me imagino que me enganchare aun mas.

tambien queria deciros el nombre de un video que he encontrado por internet (con el maravilloso emule) con trucos con monedas y billetes muyyyy muy faciles de hacer.se llama "tony hassini, aprende trucos de magia (monedas y billetes). para que la gente se vaya picando con esto de la numismagia igual que me a pasado a mi.

pues de momento nada mas. ya ireis sabiendo de mis progresos. un saludo a todos y perodon por el toston que os he escrito jejej

----------


## r0ssen

Desde mi punto de vista el mejor libro para empezar con monedas es: "Monedas in crescendo" de Manuel Cuesta. Es un libro Didáctico que va enseñando paso a paso con varios juegos, técnicas y ejemplos. Siempre hablando desde mi punto de vista, lo equiparo, - en el sentido didáctico - a la  gran escuela cartomágica de Roberto Giobbi. 

   El bobo es bueno, pero si no sabes nada de monedas, o te pones muy en serio con el o te puede llegar a desmoralizar, por su carácter enciclopédico - no didáctico -. Lo mismo ocurre con los volumenes Numismagia I, II y III de Marré, volúmenes enciclopédicos,  y poco didácticos.

----------


## javierss2001

Para mi es tambien muy bueno el DVD "Complete  Introduction to coin magic	Michael Ammar".

----------


## bender the offender

Yo empece con el de Bobo y no he tenido problemas.Tan solo basta que te guste y practiques.
Debieras complementar el libro con algun video estilo Roth o Rubinstein (nada de Hassini ni Ammar)
Cuando tengas nivel, puedes probar con Dill, Apollo y Ogawa,Silver y cosas así, pero si estas comenzando empolla el Bobo y echa un vistazo a los magos citados al principio.

Saludos

----------


## magicemi

"Monedas in crescendo" de Manuel Cuesta, lo venden en tiendamagia o donde lo puedo conseguir? me podeis decir mas o menos su precio??

----------


## Ella

> "Monedas in crescendo" de Manuel Cuesta, lo venden en tiendamagia o donde lo puedo conseguir? me podeis decir mas o menos su precio??


esta agotado...ya no se edita

----------


## Payma

Yo he empezado con el Bobo y avanzo muy muy despacio. Porque para poder avanzar hay que controlar el tema 1 y el tema 3. Que requieren mucha habilidad y mucha mucha práctica. Con  lo cual me imagino que empezaré a hacer magia, si no me desanimo por el camino ( que de  momento estoy enganchado) dentro de 1 año o así.

----------


## magicemi

lo dices en serio :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ?  1 año :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ? :-(
hombre, la verdad es que esto de la numismagia es mas dificil de lo que pensaba, pero 1 año............
yo he conseguido alguno de los dvds que me habiais recomendado en los post anteriores y si que es cierto que hasta que no se controlan los empalmes basicos me imagino que no se podra hacer nada, perooooo 1 año!!!!!!!!!! jajaa

si tu piensas que vas a tardar eso, yo, que llevo en esto de la magia 3 meses mas o menos, pues tardare 4 o 5 años jejeje

no obstante no me desanimo, y espero que tu tampoco
mucho animo!!!!!!!!

----------


## babilonia

Un año o lo que se necesite... la magia con monedas es una de las facetas más dificiles del close up por ser una de las más manipulativas, no solo consiste en saber y hacer las tecnicas, sino en hacerlas bien... por que en cartomagia puedes hacer una elmsley más o menos, pero en numismagia el más o menos no cabe, ya que el limite fallo-error es muy minimo, requiere ensayo de dias, meses e incluso años enteros para perfeccionar tecnicas basicas (y estoy hablando de muy basicas), si ya nos metemos con tecnicas chungas ni te cuento...
Con esto no quiero menospreciar la cartomagia (que tambien requiere ensayo, y mucho!) sino simplemente no dar importancia al tiempo que se le dedica a aprender una tecnica o una faceta en la magia, sea cual sea, ojala todo fuera llegar a la tienda y decirle, dame cuatro de forzajes, no? :roll: 
Si fuera todo tan facil, no tendria casi valor... por lo menos es asi como lo veo...

Y aunque hasta ahora has pedido asesoramiento de libros, te voy a recomendar un DVD (o lso dos si quieres) que viene muy bien para numismagia, por que en esta faceta se aplica el: una imagen vale más que mil palabras, es el coin magic (son dos volumenes) de David Stone (Le magie des pieces en frances, creo que se escribe asi...), si preguntas a Mariano seguro que sabe cuales son, de todos modos los puedes encontrar en la pagina web de este mago:
http://stone.magiczoom.com/
Son muy muy buenos, y no son muy caros para el material que traen...

----------


## Ella

a mi lo que me resulta mas dificil en la numismagia es el timing y conseguir ese "dinamismo" que se consigue normalmente si uno se centra de lleno en un juego, asi sea muy sencillo, para exprimirlo por completo.
si mal no recuerdo, busy comento una vez que resien se sintio contento con su empalme clasico tras un año de practicarlo.
yo recien estoy empezando a sentirme contenta con el (tras 7 meses), me siento comoda y muy suelta con el

----------


## PacoPedro

Puff!!! me quereís matar, me kedo tan de piedra como Magicemi, 1 año... vale que me imagino abrá alguno que más y otros que menos, pero yo no pensaba que esto fuese más complicado que la cartomagia, (claro que ahora entendería por qué somos tan pocos en esta parte del foro) kiero decir, yo he visto algunas cosillas de cartomagia que directamente me he kedao flipao de lo complicado que puede llegar a ser y ahora comentais que se lleva la palma la numismagia, pues... no me habeis asustado lo suficiente como para exarme pa tras! jejejeje, ahora bien, me pensaba pillar el libro de bobo, pero acabo de leer que el coin magic de David Stone es más que recomendable, es tan bueno o lo suficientemente bueno como para adquirirlo y pasar del Bobo, porque me imagino que será más barato que el libro y yo admito que soy un pokito zoquete y seguro que aprendo mejor con imagenes, jejeje, muchas gracias soci@s.




Pacopedro

----------


## Ella

> ahora bien, me pensaba pillar el libro de bobo, pero acabo de leer que el coin magic de David Stone es más que recomendable, es tan bueno o lo suficientemente bueno como para adquirirlo y pasar del Bobo, porque me imagino que será más barato que el libro y yo admito que soy un pokito zoquete y seguro que aprendo mejor con imagenes, jejeje, muchas gracias soci@s.


jeje, pues..pasar del bobo nunca...  :Lol:  
depende de lo que quieras, si quieres saber cosas basicas y algun juego...pero si quieres aprender numismagia, tienes que tener tanto los libros como dvd (todos, y mas...tarde o temprano).
el contenido de los dvds "expert coin magic" de roth (si quieres sumale tambien el de ammar) equivalen a mucho menos del contenido tecnico de los 3 primeros capitulos del libro.
que nadie se asuste por lo de "un año"...todas las cosas siempre se pueden hacer mejor, hay "bien" y "BIEN", es decir: mediocre, pasable, bueno, perfecto, y por ultimo increible.

y que es eso de: el coin magic de david stone es mas que recomendable :Confused: ??, donde has leido eso?, nooooooooooooooo, david stone, nooooooooooooo, para empezar noooooooooooooo
ese video es para alguien que ya sabe y busca juegos.
claro que explica tecnica, pero hay juegos complejos en muchos sentidos (no solo tenicnicos).
cuando estes con el pinzamiento de goshman, por ejemplo, todo el dia practicandolo, pues te compras los dvds de stone y tienes juegos donde practicarlo (por decirte algo).
es que lo 1º que encontraras sera:
-esto es un empalme clasico-JUEGO: empalma 4 monedas (si no sabes ni empalmar una).

----------


## babilonia

YO creo que cada uno tiene que elegir por donde empieza, el bobo esta claro que es un gran compendio de TODO a lo que la numismagica se refiere... pero de ahi a decir que todo el mundo tienen que empezar por el bobo...
Cada uno empieza por donde puede, y a partir de ahi sale... David stone tiene juegos muy sencillos y muy dificiles, y van increscendo, dando pinceladas muy y digo muy interesantes a las tecnicas que en el bobo no vas a poder sacar a priori (a no ser que estes muchos años dandole), pero no te "ata" la tecnica al juego, y en el bobo ese peligro puede pasar...
Lo mejor seria cogerse el bobo, el dvd de stone, unos cuantos de Michael Rubinstein, de greg wilson, de... pero se aturullaria uno, por eso ir poco a poco, pero de ahi a decir que el de stone es simplemente para los que ya saben... pues a mi me parece que no, y en esto como en todo lo que a magia se refiere los techos que se ponga cada uno con personales, es decir, no existen cosa más avanzadas y menos avanzadas, existe experiencia, y eso es lo que diferencia a unos magos de otros, si tienes muchas experiencia en esto, conoces ma´s juegos, y sabes venderlos mejor, si tienes poca experiencia, obviamente vas a vender poco la verdad...
Y te voy a poner un ejemplo que me paso a mi... yo como todo el mundo, se supone que deberia empezar por el bobo, y empece por ahi... cual fue mi sorpresa despues de llevar tiempo practicando que me encontre con otro mago que tambien habia empezado por monedas y resulta queeste habia empezado con los dvd´s citados... pues me sobrepasaba en muchas cosas tecnicas... por que era, por que el video es un trabajo a priori... y el libro a posteriori, si quieres que quede poso en tu magia, pillate un buen libro, machacalo y ya esta... pero si lo que se quiere es un trabajo a priori, como parece ser es el caso... estos dvdeses te dan todo o casi todo hecho (el ensayo lo pones tu)...

Lo onirico y metodico seria pillarse unos buenos libros, y unos buenos videos e ir trabajando tanto los videos como los libros... y de ahi escojer tecnicas para ir haciendo tus propios juegos, pero eso ya más adelante, y cuando lo primero que se domine son las tecnicas, que depende del nivel de exigencia de cada uno, un nivel de exigencia alto, equivale  a una tecnica mejor, o por lo menos más trabajada, un nivel de exigencia bajo equivale a que la tecnica queda floja o chuchurria, y ahi entra la elección de cada uno...

----------


## Ella

yo empece con numismagia I (marre), luego el1º dvd de roth con el de ammar y luego el bobo.
es 100000 mil veces mejor empezar con ammar y roth para luego pasar a stone que empezar desde cero con stone, es como empezar con el libro de tamariz...si lo tienes "facil" por que complicarse :Confused: 
en este foro babilonia, son pocos los que tienen experiencia y saben vender, pocos llegan al año en la magia...
no me negaras que para los 2 primeros juegos de stone (moneda que aparece en boli y moneda y boli que aparecn y desaparecen)se necesitan unas tablas y control del publico como conocimiento teorico que "moneda atravez de la mano" (1º juego de roth) o "moneda atravez del pantalon o la que desaparece al cubrirse con un pañuelo" (que son los primeros del dvd de ammar).
cuando uno empieza se muere por hacer magia en su entorno, hay mas probabilidad (no solo tecnico) de error (aunque el profano no lo note y por tanto no se remedie porque no te avisen) con los primeros juegos de stone uqe con los primeros del bobo o roth.
con respecto a lo que dijiste de tu amigo y tu: yo ha roth siempre le he visto hacer cosas bastante "simples" (frente a ogawa por ejemplo)el con el spellbound, empalme clasico y a la italiana puede hacer de todo.
en el *bobo no esta todo* (ojala), pero hay mucho...  :Wink: 
los dvd de rubenstein me encantan pero lo utilizo para cambiar la tecnica a los juegos de roth (por ejemplo),asi practico sobre todo los shuttle

----------


## magicemi

yo creo que lo que buscamos todos los que estamos empezando con esto de la numismagia es algo equiparable, o equivalente al canuto en cartomagia.
yo mismo,por ejemplo, empeze en cartomagia con los libros de la serie "light", juegos sin ninguna tecnica rara y muy resultones. y luego empece con el canuto que al principio te enseña como coger la baraja, cositas simples como pasar una carta de sup-1 a inf-1 etc y luego con estas cositas simples te enseña juegos en los que puedes practicar lo aprendido, pero que tambien sean juegos faciles.

yo creo que hay que tener libros y dvds todo a la vez. quiero decir que por ejemplo te lees en el bobo una tecnica simple, de las primeras que salen y luego vas a los dvds y ves esa misma tecnica, para ver posicion de las manos, para ver el timing que decia "ella".....es decir para ver detalles que en el libro no se vean.
yo por lo menos lo intentare hacer asi. en cuanto tenga el bobo (a finales de este mes) empezare a leer y ver. eso si no tengo ninguna prisa, y si tengo que estar con la primera tecnica 1 mes o 2 o.......pues lo hare. poquito a poco

----------


## Payma

Roth, Rubinstein, Hassini, Ammar, Stone... socorro me he liado.Sobre gustos no hay nada escrito. Recapitulando, yo quiero ser perfeccionista a a la hora de hacer un falso deposito o un empalme, lo cual requiere bastante tiempo (logicamente aquí entra la habildad de cada uno). Yo me miro al espejo haciendo un falso deposito y doy risa, con lo cual me he dado un plazo de tiempo largo para aprenderlo a hacer. Por lo que he leído sería bueno complementar mis aprendizajes con un DVD de los anteriormente citados. Como son bastante caros, alguien me dice cuál sería el idoneo para mí, es decir, quiero acabar haciendo magia con monedas de una forma creible. Gracias.

----------


## Ella

> Como son bastante caros, alguien me dice cuál sería el idoneo para mí, es decir, quiero acabar haciendo magia con monedas de una forma creible. Gracias.


buscas perfeccionar tus falsos depositos??
la enciclopedia de rubenstein, son dvds de pura tecnica

----------


## PacoPedro

vale... he sacado en claro que lo idoneo es mezclar ambas cosas, el libro y los dvds, en el Bobo viene bien explicado todo y acompañado con muchas fotos, o me van a hacer unos dibujitos y unos textos muy poco dinámicos... otra cosita, me imagino que irá progresivo, empezando desde el principio, suelo ser una persona muy paciente, pero a veces me da por ir demasiado rápido, digamos que, cuando sabe uno si ha llegado el momento de pasar al siguiente capítulo? me imagino que todo irá despacio, pero uno siempre quiere empezar a enseñar sus habilidades antes de adquirirlas, y en estos aspectos tengo claro que no me quiero impacientar y cagarla, no se si enseña trucos desde el principio, o a partir de que capítulo digamos que te dice que ya puedes poner en practica lo aprendido? no se si me explico correctamente, lo siento...





Pacopedro

----------


## babilonia

Si, te explicas perfectamente... en el bobo te encontraras con unos primeros caitulos dedicados exclusivamente a tecnicas numismagicas, en el segundos veras juegos en los que se aplican esas tecnicas...
Despues ya es tener tiento, me explico... se ha discutido mucho por el metodo a seguir para estudiar el Bobo... yo lo que hice fue leermelo entero, y despues ir a los temás que más interesaban... pero otros magos van directamente sin pasar por los otros (que tampoco es necesario pasar por todos todos)... dependiendo de tus inquietudes, tu material y tus ganas tocaras de principio más capitulos, menos o todo el libro...

----------


## bender the offender

Por supuesto que cada uno puede empezar como quiera, pero ojo con las decepciones despues.Empezar con Stone (absolutamente no recomendable) es como querer aprender a jugar al futbol empezando a hacer rabonas o las virguerias de Ronaldinho.No lo hagais asi.Os lo dice uno que aprendio de forma erratica y desorganizada.Se pasa mal.No te sale nada y cuando te sale no es natural;no hagais como hice yo con las cartitas, que me aprendi el Awesome Blossom Production y el Asher Twist, que me costo un Gu*vo, no me salen bien y aun no se cortar ni hacer las cosas basicas

Aprender el Bobo, el Roth y despues os pasais a otros trucos.

----------


## Payma

Siento ser tan pesadito pero quiero asegurarme antes de comprar nada. He visto que el video de Rubenstein está en inglés. Con un conocimiento básico, ¿Se entera uno o se pierden cosas importantes? Me imagino que será sobre todo visual, pero para tenerlo más claro. Gracias.

----------


## bender the offender

Los principales videos que te puedas comprar estan en ingles.Con unos conocimientos basicos te arreglaras perfectamente.Y lo que no entiendas lo posteas aqui...

Roth, Rubinstein y despues los demas.Por este orden.Te lo digo porque aunque soy tambien novato, al menos he visto muchos y se de que hablo.

Aunque puedes ir a muerte y comprar Cultural Xchange si te mola sufrir...

----------


## Payma

Comentar que me compré el video de Rubenstein y he adelantado más en 2 semanas que en bastante tiempo. Es mucho más fácil aprender viendo el video que  leyendo (y más caro). Ya se hacer robos creibles, cosa que con el Bobo no conseguia. Ahora ya puedo coger el Bobo y adelantar, cosa que antes no podía. Muchas gracias por asesorarme.  Os mantendré informados de mis adelantos.

----------


## Karl83

Yo he visto cosas interesantes de Greg Wilson con monedas. Y no son tan complejas, lo mío es la cartomagia y un poco de close up, por lo tanto no conozco demasiado a fondo la numismagia, pero creo que esto que he visto en sus videos es recomendable. Hay mucha miss direction, fundamental en alguno de sus trucos, o en casi todos, pero en algunos más que en otros. Pero con práctica sale, yo no sé si está en un nivel medio, avanzado lo que el hace, no creo...supongo que debe haber cosas más complejas.

Qué video recomiendan los conocedores sobre presentaciones (no me interesa que tenga la explicación del truco)?, hablo de un video con una performance profesional, muy avanzada.

Saludos!

----------


## Ella

> Yo he visto cosas interesantes de Greg Wilson con monedas. Y no son tan complejas, lo mío es la cartomagia y un poco de close up, por lo tanto no conozco demasiado a fondo la numismagia, pero creo que esto que he visto en sus videos es recomendable. Hay mucha miss direction, fundamental en alguno de sus trucos, o en casi todos, pero en algunos más que en otros. Pero con práctica sale, yo no sé si está en un nivel medio, avanzado lo que el hace, no creo...supongo que debe haber cosas más complejas.
> 
> Qué video recomiendan los conocedores sobre presentaciones (no me interesa que tenga la explicación del truco)?, hablo de un video con una performance profesional, muy avanzada.
> 
> Saludos!


si no sabes de que nivel es por que lo recomiendas para nuevo en magia? o recomiendas para numismagos en general?
cual video has visto?
yo solo he visto los de magia callejera, y alli no mucha misdirection, es mas bien su forma espontanea y natural de hacer magia que no te enteras que si es misdirection o que, jejeje, pasan cosas sin mas que no das explicacion, jejeje...a mi todo lo que sea lanzar moneda de una mano  a otra no me sale... :-(

----------


## eidanyoson

Prueba esto Ella. Sientate en la cama o un sofá (para no tener que adelgazar 10000 kilos en recoger las monedas). Te sientas en flor de loto y colocas un antebrazo en cada muslo que está debajo de el mismo.
 En una mano tienes una moneda, las dos manos palma arriba. Entonces tratas de girar la muñeca donde está la moneda para que valla a la otra mano intentando que el antebrazo no se separe del muslo 8importante esto) y con la mano la giras tb como si la cerraras en puño pero un instante después que la otra. La idea es coger la moneda lanzada.
 Al principio no llegarás a la mitad del regazo. Además tenderás a hacer un arco muy grande ý demasiado visible.
 Al poco, descubrirás que si situas la moneda entre el indice y el pulgar, en la parte carnosa, es decir más hacia la parte contraria de la otra mano, puedes lanzarla con más fuerza y más en linea recta. 
 Y con el tiempo, llegarás a la otra mano sin separar los antebrazos, sólo con el giro casi a la vez de las muñecas. (esto sirve de ejercicio para coger fuerza en las muñecas tb).
 El siguiente paso es hacer lo mismo pero sin mirar las manos.
 Al final tendrás un lanzamiento de mano a mano casi invisible y que no te fallará nunca (bueno, una de cada 50 más o menos).
 Para otro tipo de lanzamientos (con muscle pass, catapultas y cosas así) ver siguientes post dentro de un tiempo  :Wink:  

 Espero que sirva de algo a alguien.

----------


## Ella

ohh, muchas gracias eidan, a ver si hay suerte, lo que a mi me pasa es que tengo una puntaria pesima, y si doy en el blanco rebota y se me cae, jajajaja, soy lo peor para lanzar cosas, no puedo!

----------


## Karl83

Estoy hablando específicamente de los dos volúmenes de Greg que se llaman Greg Wilson In action!. Y si te fijás en el truco en el que lanza la moneda pequeña y cae una grande eso es miss direction total. Lo que hace Greg no lo puedo comentar en este espacio, pero que hay miss direction, hay.
Con respecto al nivel dije que no me parecía complejo, pero que así y todo no soy un erudito en la materia, por lo cual no conozco mucho de niveles de complejidad en numismagia, por eso quería tener la opinión de los que saben más sobre el tema.Que me recomienden algún video de performance más complejas si es que las hay.

Saludos!

----------


## babilonia

> Prueba esto Ella. Sientate en la cama o un sofá (para no tener que adelgazar 10000 kilos en recoger las monedas). Te sientas en flor de loto y colocas un antebrazo en cada muslo que está debajo de el mismo.
>  En una mano tienes una moneda, las dos manos palma arriba. Entonces tratas de girar la muñeca donde está la moneda para que valla a la otra mano intentando que el antebrazo no se separe del muslo 8importante esto) y con la mano la giras tb como si la cerraras en puño pero un instante después que la otra. La idea es coger la moneda lanzada.
>  Al principio no llegarás a la mitad del regazo. Además tenderás a hacer un arco muy grande ý demasiado visible.
>  Al poco, descubrirás que si situas la moneda entre el indice y el pulgar, en la parte carnosa, es decir más hacia la parte contraria de la otra mano, puedes lanzarla con más fuerza y más en linea recta. 
>  Y con el tiempo, llegarás a la otra mano sin separar los antebrazos, sólo con el giro casi a la vez de las muñecas. (esto sirve de ejercicio para coger fuerza en las muñecas tb).
>  El siguiente paso es hacer lo mismo pero sin mirar las manos.
>  Al final tendrás un lanzamiento de mano a mano casi invisible y que no te fallará nunca (bueno, una de cada 50 más o menos).
>  Para otro tipo de lanzamientos (con muscle pass, catapultas y cosas así) ver siguientes post dentro de un tiempo  
> 
>  Espero que sirva de algo a alguien.


Ehmm, ¿donde has leido eso?... Por que si es como lo explicas es una nueva variante del pase de Silvester... Yo tengo las notas y el video y no se hace como lo describes (de hecho dice que lo tienes que hacer natural para ti, por eso no existen dos pases iguales de esta tecnica)... ¿lo has probado en publico asi? ¿te ha funcionado de veras? es que no te imagino dicendo, esperad que me pongo en al posición de loto, jiasjias, es broma... te aseguro que toda la vida pense que ese pase solo funcionaba con misdirection (no hara falta que diga que es lo que hace de misdirection, ¿no?, vamos que lo pongo, pero...) y con misdirection es totalmente invisible... incluso con manzanas!
No se, algunas tecnicas creo que se tienen que aprender según como las veas tu dentro de tu estilo... si todos hicieramos los falsos depositos del mismo modo, seriamos automatas, de hecho no conozco todavia una persona que de dos pasos del mismo modo y manera.
A veces uno no tiene por que aprender todas todas las tecnicas que le vengan, con manejar BIEN cuatro ya tienes para rato... y es dificil manejarlas bien, eh!

Y despues me dicen de Stone... :shock:

----------


## Ella

> Estoy hablando específicamente de los dos volúmenes de Greg que se llaman Greg Wilson In action!. Y si te fijás en el truco en el que lanza la moneda pequeña y cae una grande eso es miss direction total. Lo que hace Greg no lo puedo comentar en este espacio, pero que hay miss direction, hay


jaja, cuando dije que no habia misdirection me referia a que cuando gregory wilson hace magia (al menos en on the spot) no te da tiempo ni a pensar que si hace misdirection o no, simplemente no te explicas las cosas que pasan   :Lol:

----------


## Karl83

Pero es que el tipo es un maestro, yo estoy lanzando monedas y no consigo hacerlo, jeje...Pero tiene una miss direction increíble, son años de mago profesional que tiene, habrá que seguir practicando.
Viste el truco que él hace de la moneda que cae en la mano de la persona desde el cielo?, je...es increíblee

Saludos!

----------


## bender the offender

Menos mal que el titulo del hilo era "nuevo en numismagia". Si el hombre llega a ser nivel medio, no me quiero imaginar que le recomendariamos...

----------


## Karl83

¿De quién hablás Bender?, y ¿cuál fué la recomendación?

Saludos!

----------


## darkserch

disculpen alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir (editado por el moderador: en este foro no se permite la pirateria)todos los libros de numismagia q ya estan agotados. es q la verdad llevo un buen rato buscando en tiendas de magia y otros esos libros nuevos o de segunda y no encuentro nada.

si m pudieran ayudar les agradeceria mucho
 :twisted:

----------


## mariscal13

Entra en la editorial páginas, alli con suerte quiza encuentres alguno que otro.

----------


## Ericmiret

Pues con todo esto que se dice aqui me parece que yo también me compraré el "bobo"... :roll:

----------

